# LLamas as goat guardians



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

I had a beautiful and smart Great Pyr from Copperpennykids when I lived in Idaho, but now I only have three acres and close neighbors. The GP is now on a nearby farm with goats and alpacas and poultry and living the high life on a huge acreage. But I still needed SOMETHING to guard my goats from the coyotes who keep coming up from the river behind the property. THey've taken two huge turkeys, and I am very concerned about the goat kids I plan on having in the spring.

So I read about llamas as guardians. They eat what goats eat, and need less feeds like alfalfa or grains/concentrates. The graze as well as browse. They are very territorial and bond easily with goats and sheep. It's a buyer's market out there, and so I went ahead to get one. I ended up with two *sigh* as the little male looked exactly like my ex husband and I had to have him. The other is a bred female.

The University of Iowa did a study on sheep losses per year when llamas were employed as guardians. The losses went from 27% down to 2 or 3%. 

No animal, even a GP, can handle the big predators like cougar or bear if the predator is intent, or even a pack of wild dogs or coyotes. But a llama can run off a single dog or coyote. And they make a great "call" when they perceive a threat, loud and startling enough for you to get your shotgun and run out there and help.

I've had them now for a little over a week. The dam is due Feb 19th, and the boy is just old enough to be gelded. She spits at him when he gets within ten feet of her, but they have both made fast friends with the goats, and vice versa 

They need similar vaccs, but I'm not so sure about crias and cocci prevention, will have to look that one up. They are both heavy wool and will need shearing once a year. My sister and I will have lots of fiber to play with  She's the talented one, though, and I expect at Christmas we'll have some warm new hats from her.

Anyone else use llamas for guardians for their goats? Any inside advice or experience for me? I've done a LOT of reading but there's nothing like down home personal experiences. I learned to take care of my animals on this board :bouncy: and like to hear all sides of the matter.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Bumping in hope of your getting some information requested.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

Okay, I have a llama for a guardian - she is worthless, so I bought a Pyr, who is also worthless, but we love them both - lol!
There are some that do a good job though.

1st. You really, really should opt for ONLY one. They often, or usually, do not bond with the sheep/goats if they have another camelid to bond with, as she/he does.
2nd. The males make better guardians - ALWAYS gelded, as your's is.
I would advise placing the female and her cria once the male is old enough to guard. 
You might get attached in that time, but it will be best if you really need a guardian. 

All llamas do not work as guards. Often those who are very tame do not. The smaller llamas, the flighty, etc. Ours is small, female and she RUNS in terror from dogs and cats. You just never know how they will be. The breeders I know say only some of their llamas are suited to being a guardian, and some are animals that need guarded, as is mine.

Shear yours via hand shears or electric clippers once in the spring.

Vaccinate with Ivo-mec injectable monthly to prevent the M-worm, which is deadly.

Clip their nails about every 6 months or based on when they look like they need it - goat hoof clippers will work for that.

I've never heard of needing cocci prevention for the crias.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I've heard a bunch of different things about llamas as guardians, and still haven't decided either way with them. I so far, hate the idea of males - castrated or not. 

First, male llamas may try to mate female goats/sheep and kill them. If gelded late, I've heard they can still be prone to mating on things. Heck, I know all my castrated animals I've ever had still show mating behavior occasionally, so I'm still not convinced that castrated llamas are ok.

Speaking of castrated llamas, I personally know a lady who was almost killed by her castrated male llama, when it tried to breed HER. She didn't keep hers with her goats or sheep.

I've heard some good things about male llamas, but every person I've talked to about their male llamas/geldings, say NOT to get one! 

If I ever got a llama it would likely be female. Then if I ever wanted to breed said llama, I know we have a couple farms in the area that I could possibly stud to, or I would keep said male llama respectful of me and my space, and far away from anything but other male llamas. Any who don't abide, I hear llama tastes like venison.


----------



## JR05 (Jan 1, 2005)

I personally have had llamas for 8 years. We started with just one, Rahja who we put with the girls and did a great job. Loved to sit out and watch him play with the babies or do what we call emergency drills! He would run out of the barn and drive all the girls into the barn and stand at the door and look out at the pasture then let the girls out again! then he would do it again! When we had babies he would go around every night and touch each one on the head as if counting them. Saddly we lost him last week after we sheared and wormed him. Vet said it was probably the heat and his age. We still have a younger male(castrated) that was raised with the cows and has really adjusted well to being moved to the goat pasture. He has discovered that the goat babies are easier to take care of then the cows and loves the fans in the barn! we will still miss Rahja greatly and the girls I think still look for him although they don't seem to mind Chance being there.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

I think getting one gelded at an early age is MUST, for sure. The females just don't seem to have any guard ability in them, but I'm sure some do.


----------

